# Goon bf pins



## spiv (27/1/17)

Hey guys,

Is anyone planning on bringing in Goon bottom-feeder pins? 

I also need a Goon (24) in stainless steel. Would be nice to buy them both at the same time from the same place.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (3/2/17)

Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (3/2/17)

@shabbar fingers crossed


----------



## Cespian (4/2/17)

Subscribed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/2/17)

following for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/2/17)

fat daddy vapes has the pins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (4/2/17)

So does 3fvape. Shipping is the problem. Either a month wait or a lot of money for DHL.


----------



## shabbar (7/2/17)

anyone keen on starting a group buy from FDV?


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/3/17)

Hey guys fasttech has brass pins for goon lp... does work on goon 24 but abit tall but you can machine it down to size . $3 for 5 vs r700 for 1 pin from Europe with delivery (in taste)

https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10032055/7007300-replacement-brass-bottom-feed-screw-pin-for-goon
https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10032055/7007300-replacement-brass-bottom-feed-screw-pin-for-goon


----------



## Petrus (13/3/17)

I also looked at The Goon for one of my BF mods, but the BF pin. I suggest @Sir Vape , try to stock some, they got a variety of Goons and accessories.


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/3/17)

Petrus said:


> I also looked at The Goon for one of my BF mods, but the BF pin. I suggest @Sir Vape , try to stock some, they got a variety of Goons and accessories.



@Petrus I have asked for vendors to stock before but I guess it's not lucrative enuf considering cost of the authentic 528 pins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (13/3/17)

I picked up about 10 of these from 3fvape
Works perfectly in my Goons.
http://www.3fvape.com/misc/12789-re...n-for-goon-rda-golden-brass.html#.WMZIGxJ94hg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/3/17)

spiv said:


> I picked up about 10 of these from 3fvape
> Works perfectly in my Goons.
> http://www.3fvape.com/misc/12789-re...n-for-goon-rda-golden-brass.html#.WMZIGxJ94hg


How long does 3fvape delivery take @spiv


----------



## spiv (13/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> How long does 3fvape delivery take @spiv



I actually had quite a big order so chose DHL. It was here in like 4 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/3/17)

I ordered a pack of 5 the goon lp bf pins. Not sure if it will give on the standard goon 24 but at just over $2 i was willing to take a chance.


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I ordered a pack of 5 the goon lp bf pins. Not sure if it will give on the standard goon 24 but at just over $2 i was willing to take a chance.


It will work @Clouds4Days but for it to be flush it needs to filed down

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (13/3/17)

i got my bf pins from mates who bought the goon lp and don't have squonkers.
so authentic 528 custom bf pins


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> It will work @Clouds4Days but for it to be flush it needs to filed down



Awesome news.
No problem i have a bench grinder at work so thats a quick fix for me .


----------



## spiv (13/3/17)

I have a small metal file set I use. It takes a while, but it works.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/8/17)

@spiv have a spare one there?


----------



## RobMcMaster (28/8/17)

Does anybody have/getting stock of these?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RobMcMaster (4/10/17)

Does anybody know if the Goon 1.5's included bf pin will work with the OG Goon?


----------

